# apla tech cfs system



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Does anyone have any first hand experience running the cfs system I'm looking at a few huge jobs that would justify the system cost if it worked up to scratch I'm looking for any info long term reliability ease of use set up anything.or tell me if it just plain sucks any info would be great thanks


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have one sitting in the shed gathering dust. The taper is a very good system, but no good with hot mud as I found out. Huge potential with the right mud and job.The coaters make really good land fill. The angles are easy as to run, pull the trigger and away you go.
The down side is you need huge footage to be able to justify set up, putting up with the hose, and clean up. Great for nursing homes. or large commercial jobs. NOT SO GOOD FOR SHACKS.
If you are interested I have the taper for sale, I wont sell the coaters as you would hate me. I also have a mk5 Graco but I think the postage would kill.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I ran the aplatec/grayco with the apla-coater heads, you had to wipe over all the seams. It sure was fast. The D/C said labor savings on that one job (336000 bd ft) paid for the new system (he went bankrupt).
Two of us easily put over 20 buckets on the walls in an 8 hr day, block coat. We had someone spotting screws.
I think we ran 600-700 sheets in a run. 
If you can't do atleast 400 sheets at a time, you will have really short days.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Does anyone have any first hand experience running the cfs system I'm looking at a few huge jobs that would justify the system cost if it worked up to scratch I'm looking for any info long term reliability ease of use set up anything.or tell me if it just plain sucks any info would be great thanks


need any help?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I seen that system and unless it has changed I can tell ya what I seen,

the flow valve was overpriced and it only costs 40 bucks at a farm or hardware store

the poles they had just air couplers on a threaded pole massively over priced as it is only worth 10 bucks

Thier new boxes I am not sure but I can't justify paying the extra loot when my boxes would work

all in all I don't like the way they do business either, they use to be online here but have not showed face...

the biggest surprise I have is how long they have been around, but know they pissed many folks of Global, the list goes on as I think alot of what they sell is junk, can't go wrong with a Graco....

what you do is your choice but for me a company trying to sell me an obsolete system with a discount and 4 months later bring a CFS system out, I have no trust with them or believe anything they say,

Tapetech has a new flow system, smaller and lighter zook by the looksa things


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> I have one sitting in the shed gathering dust. The taper is a very good system, but no good with hot mud as I found out. Huge potential with the right mud and job.The coaters make really good land fill. The angles are easy as to run, pull the trigger and away you go.
> The down side is you need huge footage to be able to justify set up, putting up with the hose, and clean up. Great for nursing homes. or large commercial jobs. NOT SO GOOD FOR SHACKS.
> If you are interested I have the taper for sale, I wont sell the coaters as you would hate me. I also have a mk5 Graco but I think the postage would kill.



tell em ya want your cash back on those coaters


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 10, 2012)

I have been running the system for about 8 years total. Started with the air system and coaters and converted to the CFS system back around 07. The coaters I have to say worked ok, if you had the required patience to practice with em enough, lol. The taper works like a charm, never had to replace anything but cutter blades, and a spring that broke from fatique once. Thats the two parts I keep on hand now, so no worries. The slimline boxes are definitely superior to the coaters, both in finish quality and ease of use. The mud being under pressure gives a pretty good "power assist" on the box, and makes them much easier to run than a standard box, which I also use on occasion for smaller jobs. Reliability-wise, there are very few moving parts, so as I said stuff like cutter blades is only thing I have had to replace. Hope thats helpful? If I missed anything, just ask.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Gryphon said:


> I have been running the system for about 8 years total. Started with the air system and coaters and converted to the CFS system back around 07. The coaters I have to say worked ok, if you had the required patience to practice with em enough, lol. The taper works like a charm, never had to replace anything but cutter blades, and a spring that broke from fatique once. Thats the two parts I keep on hand now, so no worries. The slimline boxes are definitely superior to the coaters, both in finish quality and ease of use. The mud being under pressure gives a pretty good "power assist" on the box, and makes them much easier to run than a standard box, which I also use on occasion for smaller jobs. Reliability-wise, there are very few moving parts, so as I said stuff like cutter blades is only thing I have had to replace. Hope thats helpful? If I missed anything, just ask.


lets see a video


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> lets see a video


Top idea Joe. Maybe I may be able to wipe the dust off mine.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Gryphon said:


> I have been running the system for about 8 years total. Started with the air system and coaters and converted to the CFS system back around 07. The coaters I have to say worked ok, if you had the required patience to practice with em enough, lol. The taper works like a charm, never had to replace anything but cutter blades, and a spring that broke from fatique once. Thats the two parts I keep on hand now, so no worries. The slimline boxes are definitely superior to the coaters, both in finish quality and ease of use. *The mud being under pressure gives a pretty good "power assist" on the box, and makes them much easier to run than a standard box*, which I also use on occasion for smaller jobs. Reliability-wise, there are very few moving parts, so as I said stuff like cutter blades is only thing I have had to replace. Hope thats helpful? If I missed anything, just ask.


How much "power assist" do you think it gives? Example: I have a 10" Power Assist, that I use on occasion for when some extra push help would be useful. When I measured the force on my scale, it looked like it was giving around 16 lbs (7 kg.) under full spring tension, and 12 lbs (5 kg) when almost empty.

How much better do you think the slimline boxes are, as opposed to if you had drilled holes in your existing boxes and used them, with maybe a spacer of some sort to keep the boxes 'slim' when running off the Apla system?

A video would be nice, to see how well it runs. What would be especially good is some close-up shots to see the actual quality. No one making such videos that I've seen is doing that.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 10, 2012)

I do have a 2 or 3 videos running the taper and the coaters from way back, but since you brought that up, I realized I dont think I've made any video of the boxes running. I will make one soon! As to the power assist, its hard to say, but it FEELS way easier, lol. And the slim lines main purpose is to remain light since theres no need to refill, but the shim idea seems like it would work fine with normal boxes. actually, I ran back in the early days a demo set of standard boxes before they came out with the slims, and you could keep the box fairly empty just by how you run pressure. By that I mean, adjust the pressure/flow on the pump to closely approximate how much you are using travelling down the wall, and then you were neither gaining or losing mud in the box. Just engage the trigger to partially fill the box say a third full when you first started out, and if your flow was set right, you more or less maintained that same amount as you work. So, anyway, what I'm getting at, it seems like the shim idea should work, but in my personal experience, I don't know that its worth the trouble. It might take a joint or two to get your pressure set to how fast you go, but after that its pretty hands off the rest of the day....as long as you keep your mud mixed the same that is. Otherwise you might have to make a little fine tuning to the pressure setting. Hope I didn't miss something, I'll post this and go back and read the questions again, lol.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah, let me clarify a bit..... as to the slim-lines being better than your usual boxes they aren't. They do the same quality one way or the other. I've used it both ways, and other than keeping a close eye on whether I'm "gaining" mud with the bigger standard boxes, operationally they are no different. Just your personal choice on whether you wanted to drill a hole in your box or not really I would say. As to how full I run them, actually I watch the pressure plate on the back to see if it moves going down the wall to tell me if I need more or less pressure at the pump. and I try to keep even the slim-lines half empty all the time too.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I do the same as Gryphon - watch the plate and aim to keep an 1" worth of mud in there, but with Columbia Fatboys

For anyone who is shopping - there is a full Apla CFS/MarkV on EBay for 2700(buy it now for 4000). That is an awesome price. All you'd need to do is drill your existing boxes and you'd be set. It's pick up only from Ohio but if you contacted the seller before you bid you could probably arrange shipping.

See you on new tool day thread!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a graco mark IV and the coaters, and the corner tools.

If we hadn't voted for hope and change, and things were still booming, I'd still be using em.

I trace behind all my boxes,,, regular or coaters, so thats a none issue.

With the AT system that folks love to hate, I can run 15+ buckets and be home by 3 in the afternoon.

But then again, I am a loose cannon!!:thumbup:


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

Just joined this site and welcome anyone to call us to address issues they have with our tools. We also appreciate positive feedback that is presented. Look forward to hearing from all of you.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

AplaDave said:


> Just joined this site and welcome anyone to call us to address issues they have with our tools. We also appreciate positive feedback that is presented. Look forward to hearing from all of you.


How about a refund for my system.:yes: I will even throw in the dust that has settled on it for free.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

gazman said:


> How about a refund for my system.:yes: I will even throw in the dust that has settled on it for free.


And I was just getting ready to hit the cart checkout button )


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> And I was just getting ready to hit the cart checkout button )


Well if they wont give me a refund you can buy mine. Low mileage.:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

AplaDave said:


> Just joined this site and welcome anyone to call us to address issues they have with our tools. We also appreciate positive feedback that is presented. Look forward to hearing from all of you.


My apologies for being rude Dave. Welcome to the site.

I sure would like to know how to get the system to work. At this stage I still categorize the coaters as land fill, but I look forward to your insight.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

gazman said:


> Well if they wont give me a refund you can buy mine. Low mileage.:yes:


Just kidding, of course. Hope you get the system figured out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

AplaDave said:


> Just joined this site and welcome anyone to call us to address issues they have with our tools. We also appreciate positive feedback that is presented. Look forward to hearing from all of you.


 I think Bazooka Joe would like to speak to ya..:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a few questions about my alpha-tech cfs also


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

AplaDave said:


> Just joined this site and welcome anyone to call us to address issues they have with our tools. We also appreciate positive feedback that is presented. Look forward to hearing from all of you.


Welcome to the site Dave.

Still loving the tools - I was boxing 60' joints today with the CFS brake handle and my drilled Columbia fatboys.

Thanks for the Taper springs too - 3 years running and only one $20 part:thumbup:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

AplaDave said:


> Just joined this site and welcome anyone to call us to address issues they have with our tools. We also appreciate positive feedback that is presented. Look forward to hearing from all of you.


Glad you guys are managing to ride out the recession.


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry I have not been on the site for a while. Is there any questions anyone has that doesn't get a chance to call me on the 1-800#?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

How many gallons of mudd will the MarkV pump before it is shot?


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

If you are talking about the cylinder some customers have indicated they have ran up to 5000 gallons of compound before repacking. To take it to a certified service center for repacking usually cost about $300 and it takes about a week to get back. For those that can do the work themselves it is about $100 for parts and about an hour of your time. But the need to repack the cylinder depends. Brand of compound has varied the gallon output number. Some manufacturer compound's are more aggressive to the rod, ball, o-rings and seat system of the cylinder. Maintenance of the pump (cleaning out the compound and using the throat seal as recommended) is another factor. As for the electric motor they last a very long time. The contractor gets more than his money's worth. The reputation, versatility and output of the Graco Mark V makes it a highly demanded pump. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

AplaDave said:


> If you are talking about the cylinder some customers have indicated they have ran up to 5000 gallons of compound before repacking. To take it to a certified service center for repacking usually cost about $300 and it takes about a week to get back. For those that can do the work themselves it is about $100 for parts and about an hour of your time. But the need to repack the cylinder depends. Brand of compound has varied the gallon output number. Some manufacturer compound's are more aggressive to the rod, ball, o-rings and seat system of the cylinder. Maintenance of the pump (cleaning out the compound and using the throat seal as recommended) is another factor. As for the electric motor they last a very long time. The contractor gets more than his money's worth. The reputation, versatility and output of the Graco Mark V makes it a highly demanded pump. Hope this was helpful.


Mind sharing how usg muds are on your system?


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

We are also a contracting company and use USG compounds. We tape with All Purpose and fill and skim with Plus 3. The USG is not as gritty as other compounds and the viscosity stays consistent once mixed. Some brands once you paddle the compound thickens after 10-15 minutes and has to be remixed (the same way quicksets react). We have gotten up to 5000 gallons before repacking. Graco has a great program to keep the contractor working. It is called the Endurance Program. Once you buy a new Mark V you have up to 6 months to purchase and additional cylinder for $325.00. They list for over $1600. It takes 5 minutes to change them out and you are back up and running the tools in no time. A definite benefit for labor savings. Hope this has been helpful.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

AplaDave;102004 Some brands once you paddle the compound thickens after 10-15 minutes and has to be remixed.[/QUOTE said:


> We are fighting this atm with Boral mud. They are now affiliated with USG but it is not helping. You mix the mud, run the box for 10 min them remix because it thickens up so much that you nearly push the box through the board :furious:.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

AplaDave said:


> We are also a contracting company and use USG compounds. We tape with All Purpose and fill and skim with Plus 3. L.


Cool. How do your crews like your cfm system? It would be great to hear from them!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> We are fighting this atm with Boral mud. They are now affiliated with USG but it is not helping. You mix the mud, run the box for 10 min them remix because it thickens up so much that you nearly push the box through the board :furious:.


Sounds a bit like our Synko mud can be. I'll try to mix pails of it up well in advance and keep tweaking it up till the time I use it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

JustMe said:


> Sounds a bit like our Synko mud can be. I'll try to mix pails of it up well in advance and keep tweaking it up till the time I use it.


The usg unaggregated seems to be doing the same thing to me lately. God forbid if I run a little short and need to mix another five or two. That chit will get packed in there and take forever to get it out of the hose on my little 2000. All suited up sweating my balls off because of funky mudd stuck in the damn hose. Ive drove home wishing it would fall out of my truck. Lol


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

I think there is one of our finishers that comes onto Drywall Talk. I'll touch base with him and see if he does and can he come on and put in his 2 cents.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

My machine is coming up on 6000 gals and i've changed the cylinder, balls, and seats once, and repacked it twice. Once because they were totally blown, and again as preventative maintenance. It was manufactured in 2006 and is going strong. A couple of times a year something finds it's way inside the ball valves of the piston(piece of tape, wood, foam etc...) and I need to take it apart to clear it so the newer Endurance pump would be nice but not worth the $'s just yet. It's important to tell the labourers to keep any debris out of the mud.
My favorite mud to run through it is USG Beadex light taping and toping. If it has stayed in the hopper overnight I give it a quick spin to loosen it up again-no biggie. If the mud is thick enough to hurt your wrist troweling then the pump will struggle a bit drawing it up so normal thinning rules apply..


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

So around 2000 gallons between service? That sounds about right to me. I dont feel so bad that I got 1400 out of mine before needing a complete rebuild. I used mine to push texture at a much higher psi than im sure they use for cfm tools though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

How long is there warranty


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

*Apla*

Graco has a one year warranty from original date of purchase. It doesn't include repacking the fluid section of the pump. Here at Apla-Tech we too have a one year parts and labor warranty


----------



## nunnions (Jul 12, 2014)

*Beware apla tech*

APLA tech is a joke I got ripped on a set here on ebay The coaters dont work at all. they are discontinued and recalled. The slim line boxs are a joke as well. If you don't believe me think why is every one selling them on ebay? Im a finisher 30 years And what a joke. The company is a joke so are the tools. just goggle apla tech and read the reviews. The pump requires a huge air compressor to run. The nail spotter left nasty edges the coters well lets just say mi-swell use a shovel!! the slim line boxs better of with a hawk and a blade!!! Stick with tape tech premier or even Columbia. This needs to stop selling this junk to each other so dave at apla tech can get rich selling hand made tools.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

nunnions said:


> APLA tech is a joke I got ripped on a set here on ebay The coaters dont work at all. they are discontinued and recalled. The slim line boxs are a joke as well. If you don't believe me think why is every one selling them on ebay? Im a finisher 30 years And what a joke. The company is a joke so are the tools. just goggle apla tech and read the reviews. The pump requires a huge air compressor to run. The nail spotter left nasty edges the coters well lets just say mi-swell use a shovel!! the slim line boxs better of with a hawk and a blade!!! Stick with tape tech premier or even Columbia. This needs to stop selling this junk to each other so dave at apla tech can get rich selling hand made tools.


Dont hold back now. Tell us how you really feel about alpha tech.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I was waiting for dave to have his crews post about their tools before I bought a set. I guess you answered my questions...


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

*Apla Tech*

Let’s address nunnions statements about our company to enlighten the readers. This individual called and said they had purchased a used set of tools with coaters and wanted a couple of items to add. They didn’t indicate they had not used the coaters yet. There are customers that do like the coaters and there are customers that don’t. I sold them the two requested items and they paid for them. They called back and stated they didn’t like the tools. Since they felt they didn’t work for them I said to ship back the two items back for credit and ship the original owner his tools or I could work a trade-in program of taking back their used coaters and sending them Slim Line Boxes to use with their Air System. This has been a very successful program over the last 6+ years for those that didn’t like our coaters and this is the first time I have seen anything thing negative about the Slim Line Boxes. As you can see on Ebay there is a distributor selling them in a CFS system. As agreed by both of us I went ahead and shipped them the trade-in tools. I didn’t charge their credit card and kept an open invoice for future payment. For well over 1 month I tried to contract them for feedback and/or payment but there were no replies from leaving numerous messages on their email address or 3 phone #’s. Finally through a third channel they indicated they had shipped me back all the unwanted tools and we were even. Unfortunately, they shipped via Fed-Ex on May 13th the trade-in tools (Coaters and Cannon) we agreed upon but they received my trade-in program tools (Slim Line Boxes and Box Cannon) on May 15th shipped by us via UPS. I have that documentation and it’s impossible to ship tools you haven’t received yet. Plus, this is the only documented shipment we have received from them. 
So we as a company are slandered in writing when we tried to work with them. They have our Slim Line Boxes and Box Cannon stating no intention of using them and have no real interest of shipping them back or paying for them. We would resolve this issue if given the opportunity. 
And, by the way a little 3/4hp 2-gallon res. 2.0 SCFM @ 90psi compressor will run the Air Pumps and the Box Cannon for finishing. I have a 1 1/2hp 4-gallon res. 3.5 SCFM @ 90psi compressor with my air set and that will run my Apla-Pump and 3 Cannons at the same time.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I just use a little Rolair compressor when running my tools, works very well.


----------

